# would you drive a pink van?



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

the guy i used to work for had vans painted school bus yellow and people would talk about them all the time. there were only 4 vans but the average customer must have thought there were a dozen. people saw each one as it drove by and remembered it. 

now i'm thinking what color to paint my new truck. 85% of the guys here have white vans or trucks with some lettering. there are 3 companies with colored vans. i think i need to paint my van something other than white to get noticed on the road. i don't know if i could own and drive a pink van but man, wouldn't it get noticed. would the attention that a pink van attracted be good or bad? what would it say about me other than "look at me"?

i'm realisticly thinking red but open to suggestion.







paul


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Pink??
Dunno about that color dude!

Monkeys look good in pink, but plumbers?

But maybe if it were 2 toned. Something similar to Starsky and Hutch car. Seriouse. Maybe pink and yellow would stand out.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Pink is a little TOO weird for a plumbing truck. Try bright blue. Or something more professional. Pink would make me think you are running some sort of gay party store.:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Bet you dont think this pink truck would look funny:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

see, that's the response i need to hear. i KNOW it'd get noticed but what would the public's opinion of a guy in a pink van be? i could probably do it, if i knew the reaction would be positive but i'm thinking in my gut that it wouldn't. there's already a ben franklin's in town who has blue trucks. then there's one truck left that's that yellow color and a company with 4 or so green trucks. i'm thinking fire engine red would pop out at you and not get me any funny looks.









paul


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I had that color with my old truck. Tell the truth, I liked it. Not too bad to keep clean, hid dents and pings pretty good too!


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd go with a Juicy Fruit yellow before pink. Unless your new company is "The Plumbing Princess." Our trucks are blue box trucks and they get noticed. I think with a sharp logo and good signage go a long way.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> the guy i used to work for had vans painted school bus yellow and people would talk about them all the time. there were only 4 vans but the average customer must have thought there were a dozen. people saw each one as it drove by and remembered it.
> 
> now i'm thinking what color to paint my new truck. 85% of the guys here have white vans or trucks with some lettering. there are 3 companies with colored vans. i think i need to paint my van something other than white to get noticed on the road. i don't know if i could own and drive a pink van but man, wouldn't it get noticed. would the attention that a pink van attracted be good or bad? what would it say about me other than "look at me"?
> 
> ...


 

My buddy has red vans, they look really cool.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Signage means a lot. Should be informative without a lot of reading, should be flashy without blinding people.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Might want to think about how the color will affect your trade-in value also.

Funky color would be a tough sell.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

This is what I have now. Eventually I am going to go with a solid blue truck, instead of just the blue bubble for my logo.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I would drive a pink van


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Can't tell you what impact it has on his bottom line but there is a company in my market that drives pink box trucks. I live in the foothills of the Appalchians so the terrain is full of peaks and valleys. If you are on the right peak you can see those trucks from 2 miles away! Of course you can't read the trucks from that far away but I of course have plumbers radar to every plumbing truck in town and recognize them immediately whenever I see them. I don't have to read them 'cause I know who's they are. I don't know if the public sees them or notices them the same way but they definately stand out.

Still though, I'm not sure I could do it. Besides it doesn't have to be painted a certain color, just get a killer vinyl truck wrap and you will do as well or better. PM me and I'll tell you about who I used and maybe e-mail you some pics of my truck if you want to see it.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

No way would I want our plumbers in pink vans. From a consumer perspective, would I notice a pink van? Yes! Would I be inclined to call the company? Probably not, unless the color went with the business. Example: Cleaning service, make-up sales, female oriented businesses. Pink is too weird.

A dark almost black purple (not grape) with yellow may work. 

BTW - Service Guy's van is GREAT! Short, sweet, and to the point.

If you operate in a city with highrises, consider having you phone number on the roof.

If you want to stand out, have your truck play music (your own jingle). Remember the old ice cream trucks. I can't convince my husband, but I would love to try it. 

My jingle sung to the tune of Mr. Sandman

Oh Mr. Plumber, Can you help me?
My showerhead drips and my faucet leaks.
Called the other company and
have been waiting for weeks. . .
Oh Mr. Plumber, Can you help me?

Oh dear customer, we can help you.
Our plumber's care and our prices are fair.
Forget the other guy and
give us a try.
Oh dear customer, we can help you.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks plumbcrazy. i was 99% leaning away from it for that same reason. that said, i think i'd drive a pink van before i drove singing van. :whistling2:


O.K. pink's out, back to plan A.







paul


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

What if the song was "Don't worry, be happy?"

How can anyone be a bad mood after hearing that song? Still couldn't convince my husband to try it though. Must be a guy thing.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

that song does not put me in a good mood, trust me. maybe something by slayer?:furious::thumbup:







paul


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> that song does not put me in a good mood, trust me. maybe something by slayer?:furious::thumbup:
> paul


Most of our customers are over 50. Slayer would scare them!

Maybe Hair of the Dog?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> that song does not put me in a good mood, trust me. maybe something by slayer?:furious::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember seeing those around when I was younger. I think I still see them here and there. Pink Plumber is the name?

I know I have seen them in L.A.....Not so much up here...but I remember thinking how bad that must suck to roll in one of those!! But hay, whatever works


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pink van's?

Maybe call your company Thavage Plumbing.....:laughing:


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

There's a guy around here running around in a pantene pink / purple color van, surely stands out.


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

I drove a dark red van for years. They really stand out.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*pretty in PINK*


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

There is a company out here named Pinks Plumbing which has pink trucks. They stand out and everyone knows them.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A friend of mine set up shop about 2 years ago and painted all of his trucks and vans *NEON GREEN*. They do get noticed and it seems to be working for him. I wouldn't do it, but if you want to be noticed and not spend alot of money go with neon green with black lettering. Cheap, quick, effective.

He said that he looked up what color stands out the most to human color perception and that was what he was told. He does mostly septic and drain work so it's a good color for him anyway.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

How did this thread make 3 pages? Oh I guess I just answered my own question.:blink:


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

My opinion.... Check into the wrap. A sharp looking tuck can make a difference. We drive Dodge sprinters 2500 big&tall body vans here. Silver with reflective water drops and our comp logo on the side. In my opinion very classy. Check out PM's truck of the month june 2002, to see the graphics then put them on a shiney new silver sprinter


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> :yawn:


 
how could pink vans possibly bore you? i've decided against it but it's still nice to hear some reactions. i do want to be noticed, but for good reasons. if all a pink van does is make people make fun of you, that's no good. 

keep it up, maybe we can make 4 pages.:laughing:








paul


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe brown with yellow spots.:thumbsup:


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

I worked for a company that had metallic purple paint.. It wasnt that bad. and when i used to work in peoples houses they always mentioned they saw it everywhere..


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Wraps for service trucks - seems like everyone is getting wraps! I admit, they look nice. However, most are so busy looking you get caught up looking at everything and miss the company name. The graphics become memorable, but not the company. Also, the more that get wraps minimizes the effectiveness of standing out and being different. Check out PM Magazine Nov. 2008. They had photos of several winning trucks (pick ups, vans, box trucks).


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Wraps for service trucks - seems like everyone is getting wraps! I admit, they look nice. However, most are so busy looking you get caught up looking at everything and miss the company name. The graphics become memorable, but not the company. Also, the more that get wraps minimizes the effectiveness of standing out and being different. Check out PM Magazine Nov. 2008. They had photos of several winning trucks (pick ups, vans, box trucks).


Preach it!

Wraps are awesome. But as commonly used they are pure, ego feeding madness.

I look at all the marketing I see and continually ask myself, will the madness never end?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> I worked for a company that had metallic purple paint.. It wasnt that bad. and when i used to work in peoples houses they always mentioned they saw it everywhere..


Metallic purple is a beautiful color. I like purple a lot and it stands out excellently. But seeing the work truck, it would make me think of a 70s disco van or something. I would imagine a pot-smokin' dude driving around with shag carpet in the back.:laughing:


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

******* said:


> I would drive a pink van


 Me to if the money was right!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude, compitetion orange, with flat balck poko dots. Respect the dots.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

service guy said:


> Metallic purple is a beautiful color. I like purple a lot and it stands out excellently. But seeing the work truck, it would make me think of a 70s disco van or something. I would imagine a pot-smokin' dude driving around with shag carpet in the back.:laughing:


Carl, you would have to imagine it because I know you are too young to have been there / done that! That was even before my time.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

service guy said:


> Metallic purple is a beautiful color. I like purple a lot and it stands out excellently. But seeing the work truck, it would make me think of a 70s disco van or something. I would imagine a pot-smokin' dude driving around with shag carpet in the back.:laughing:


Whoa dude!
You heard about my old van...
I had a 1969 shaggin wagon!
Orange shag in the back....:laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*here's your pink van*

Took some searching and it looks like pink is in...man!

www.wilbur1.com


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd drive a lady bug scheme before I'd drive a pink van. And there is no way I'd ever park it at my house. Its hard enough to get journeymen plumbers. Imagine how many good employees would refuse to work for you when they found out their van is pink 

I recommend tractor yellow instead


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

para1 said:


> Took some searching and it looks like pink is in...man!
> 
> www.wilbur1.com


Para - Now I am going to be humming "Wilbur1" all day. Love the jingle, but I don't get the pink.


----------



## TradeQualified (Aug 28, 2008)

You don't need to go for a pink van, there are other colours that would turn some heads when you drive past. 
Something like a strong yellow or acid green ( I think would look really cool).


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Preach it!
> 
> Wraps are awesome. But as commonly used they are pure, ego feeding madness.
> 
> I look at all the marketing I see and continually ask myself, will the madness never end?


My wife is working on the call source numbers for 2008. We got our new Isuzu w/Hackney box in December 2007 so it's been on the road for about a year. I paid $2500 for the wrap. We booked 10 of 12 calls for the year that came directly from the truck wrap that we know of for sure, for a total gross revenue of $3946.00. This yielded a lower than average ticket average for us but was worth the expense when you consider that it is paid for and should have a life span of 7 - 10 years. Also these are the calls and revenue that we can directly attribute to the wrap, I haven't really figured out how to determine how many people may have gotten our web address from the truck and when asked indicated that they found us via our website.

I'll say this, our truck wrap has out performed our yellow page ad (of only 3 months) by exactly 12 calls to 1 and $3946.00 to $0.00 (I'm extrapolating here for the yp ad since I don't see why it will magically start working if it hasn't for the first 3 months). If you only look at one year the wrap cost me about 1/5 of what the yp ad will cost for the year and I don't have to renew (which I won't be doing for the yp ad) but if you look at the lifespan of the wrap vs renewing the yp year after year it's a no brainer.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Smells - I have to ask - Prior to the wrap, did you track the call response to your truck? Was it really the wrap or just the truck? Please compare apples to apples - i'm curious.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I started in 2003 with no truck sign of any kind. In Sep of '04 I bought a utility bed Chevy 2500 and put just basic magnetic signs on the doors. From Sep '04 - Dec '07 we received exactly 2 calls from our pitiful truck signage.

We get comments all the time about people seeing our truck. I'm not certain of the exact number of calls it generates because I suspect that some will go to our website from seeing our truck or look us up in the phone book as a result of seeing our truck. We try to be very careful about tracking our calls and where they come from but you really can't play 20 questions with someone on the phone to find the exact thing that made them call you. If they tell us a certain thing then that's how it gets recorded. 

I'm not sure the wrap has it's biggest effect when we are just driving around. That is to say when we are running calls to any given place. I think the biggest impact comes from courses I run consistently i.e. I usually take my daughter to school 2 or 3 times a week and if not her then my son to his campus. This is essentially the same truck with the same truck wrap over the same route at the same time every day of the week (one of two possible destinations). Then after that comes roads I might travel daily but at no particular time. Also when neighbors see you parked in front of their neighbors house. All of these things have a sort of cumulative impact I believe. I've had customers tell me something like "I follow you to school every morning and today I needed you" or "I've seen your truckS all over town". There is of course at this point only 1 truck.

I am of course by no means encouraging anyone to get a truck wrap. In fact I think you should all drive plain white vans with small black letters with a few nice rust accents and maybe some dripping oil or anti-freeze. 12 calls in a year is not a spectacular number, but for me it has proven to be worth the money, assuming it continues to produce at least similar numbers (I think they will increase over time) for the next several years. 

22 makes a good point and PC makes a good observation. There is a certain amount of ego stroking that you receive from riding in a cool looking truck especially when I think back to what I started out in, and as PC points out most I think are waaaaaaaay too busy which prevents you from taking it all in in the 1.8 seconds you have to notice it while your driving. However, the bottom line is the bottom line. I wasn't sure whether it was going to be worth it when I did it. In my case it was.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the insightful response. My husband wants to do the wrap. 

I guess I'm not convinced because I haven't seen any around here that really get my attention. I do believe the right wrap on the right truck will make a huge impact. It's getting it "right" is where many fail.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

how durable are the wraps? around here there are a ton of customers with low cut oak trees and all of the trucks get scratched up. they're low and tough enough to make light scratches on the paint, would they rip the vinyl wrap?







paul


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have seen a tiger striped box truck twice this last week. Their name is *AIR TIGERS.* Pretty silly name for a HVAC shop. However, that name is stuck in my head, and probably everybody else who has seen it. No excess verbiage, no 1 hour guarantee, just* AIR TIGERS. *So, wraps can work*. 
*


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't forget this when going BIG with the info....
1. Phone # + www. on all 5 sides of the vehicle.
2.You will get alot more calls about your driving
3. You will be more visible- just make sure you spend the time in design to make it right the first time.
As far as scratches go, what the difference if your driving around with a scratch in your paint or your wrap, either one gonna cost to fix..
4. Don't start out with TRUCK #1. maybe start at 99 and go backwards.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Pink Panther Plumbing, lol.


----------

